# Magia por categorías > Mentalismo >  ¿Derren Brown en Español?

## DarkHunter

Saludos a todos. No estoy seguro de si es el lugar adecuado para publicar este mensaje, de no ser asi ruego a los administradores que lo muevan. Gracias.

Hace unos dias estaba intentando comprender un sencillo juego donde te listan una serie de numeros a sumar y de repente te dicen que pienses una herramienta y un color. Un poco mas abajo salia el resultado que habias pensado. Intentando buscar una explicacion (que al final logre encontrar) encontre algo sobre Derren Brown y sentí curiosidad por esta persona. Tras buscar por google y por algunos programas no consegui localizar mas que un video en Youtube donde venia una grabacion de Derren Brown entrando en una joyeria y comprando un aro de oro de 4500$ con un fajo de papeles en blanco. Este video estaba subtitulado al Español. Lejos de este, no he conseguido encontrar nada de esta persona en castellano, salvo noticias y datos de cosas que ha hecho.

Es por esto que ruego si alguien sabe de algun libro en español de esta persona, o algun sitio donde pueda ver videos online o comprarlos pero que esten en castellano se lo agradezco muchisimo.

Pos: No es que quiera dedicarme a comprar joyas con folios, es que me llamó muchisimo la atencion que lograra desviar o desorientar a la persona que le atendia hasta tal punto de no fijarse ni tan siquiera en el dinero que le habia dado y mas tratandose de esa cantidad.

Se que lo que voy a decir en este parrafo creara polemica y me gustaria indicar que es solo un sencillo y habitual comentario/pensamiento que toda persona suele tener en estos temas de los que desconoce, pero "dudo mucho que esto pueda ser posible y me da que pensar que es un montaje".  Pido disculpas anticipadas si alguien se molesta por esto y quisiera decir que rara vez pienso al ver una actuacion que sea un montaje, pero lo que ha hecho en ese video es impresionante.

Gracias por vuestra ayuda y reitero que no tengo intencion ninguna de buscar guerras por ese comentario ni molestar a nadie intencionadamente.

Saludos.

----------


## eidanyoson

Tranquilo, si la gente viendo cualquier cosa piensa siempre que es un montaje (hoy en día es trístisimo ver como los jóvenes creen que cualquier foto de naturaleza extrema es un retoque de photoshop)

 Por otro lado, y contestándote, siento mucho decirte que, al menos hasta donde yo sé, no existe nada comercializado en castellano de este (que a mi me gusta mucho) señor.

----------


## DarkHunter

Gracias por la respuesta, Eidanyoson. Seguiré esperando a ver si un poco más adelante sale algo. Aunque es una pena, muchos vídeos se entienden, pero me gustaría saber qué es lo que están hablando. Saludos y gracias nuevamente.

----------


## Axel23

He visto los trucos de Derren Brown, y no son montajes, él se vale de aspectos de la psicología humana, se puede investigar sobre temas como por ejemplo: - "Ilusión de memoria" - "Ilusión de ceguera por falta de atención". Este desde luego no le resta merito al mago e ilusionista Derren Brown al contrario descubrir que posee altos conocimientos de la naturaleza humana.

----------


## MaxVerdié

Derren Brown es tan bueno que marca sobres con un grano de azúcar y todos creemos que está usando PNL.

Nos la mete doblada a los magos cómo y cuando quiere.

¡Viva!

----------


## GIMMICK

> Gracias por la respuesta, Eidanyoson. Seguiré esperando a ver si un poco más adelante sale algo. Aunque es una pena, muchos vídeos se entienden, pero me gustaría saber qué es lo que están hablando. Saludos y gracias nuevamente.


Plantéate como parte de tu formación como mentalista aprender inglés..., te estás perdiendo un mundo de posibilidades al no saberlo...

Por otra parte no es tan difícil..., con paciencia, nociones básicas y un buen diccionario...

----------


## Ravenous

Darkhunter no ha pasado por el foro desde que poco después de publicar el mensaje de arriba. ¡¡¡Ojo con las fechas, señores!!!

----------


## elelegido877

Es verdad el men, su interes parece solo fue pasajero, es verdad que tiene que saber ingles, o sino traducirlo si quiere mejor en el mentalismo, Derren Brow es genial, me insentivo para adentrarme mas la mentalismo, hace un mezcla perfecta entre magia y psicologia, como si fuera una sola.

----------

